# First constucted cross



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my first fumblefingered constructed cross pen..I have been making bowls (segmented 800+ pieces and inlayed) for years..much bigger format..phew these tiny pens are wicked...mahogany and maple


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fumble WHAT!! I wish I could Fumble like that. Very Nice Pen.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 3, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> Fumble WHAT!! I wish I could Fumble like that. Very Nice Pen.




Exactly what I was thinking.  I will take a fumble like that anytime.

Nice work for a beautiful pen.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job of Fumbleing


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2009)

You turned a fumble into a touchdown.







​


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like you won the game with that one.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 3, 2009)

That is just beautiful, I only wish my fingers could fumble that well!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 4, 2009)

Outstanding work.  When you get a chance it would be nice to see some of your segmaneted bowls also.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job.  I agree with all that has been sid ahead of me. (slow typer).  If I could type as well as you fumble......


----------



## mickr (Aug 4, 2009)

louisbry said:


> Outstanding work. When you get a chance it would be nice to see some of your segmaneted bowls also.


  Thanks for your interest..if you go to my photo gallery here, I have pictures of the various things I make & sell to keep my head above water..let me know what you think..I will try to take a few pictures of what is on my home shelves in a bit, and put in gallery too...


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------

